# Setting Vertical Granite Curb



## Earthworkssdu (Jan 5, 2009)

I am curious how other companies set vertical granite curb. We are doing a project and are being questioned by the clerk of the works as to how way are doing it. He has stated the only acceptable way to set curbing is on wood or brick blocks on a compacted base so as when you pour concrete in front of the cur it is allowed to flow under the curb to prevent settlement. We are setting the curb directly on a compacted base and then intend to pour concrete in fron of the curb to stabilize it and lock it in place, each curb has a corner cut of the bottom at each end leaving a space beneath the curbs at each joint that will be filled with concrete when we pour in front of the curb. In my experience we have never had curbs settle do to improper installation, we have seen curbs heave do to poor material beneath them in the winter months and not reeturn to their former position. The second question is should all the joints between the curbs be grouted. I see older curb with bad cuts that require grouting to make them look clean, but the new granite we are using has clean cuts and nice seems, I feel grouting the joints will take away from the look of the granite and will never be maintained. Thanks in advance for your direction.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

The way you do it seems fine to me.
I've never seen anyone put curb on brick or wood. Some guys tell me they over dig a little bit then leave a small mound of dirt at either end to make it easier to remove the chain. That also allows a little concrete to get under the curb. Usually we grout the seams.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Earthworkssdu said:


> We are doing a project and are being questioned by the clerk of the works as to how way are doing it. *He has stated the only acceptable way to set curbing is on wood or brick blocks on a compacted base so *as when you pour concrete in front of the cur it is allowed to flow under the curb to prevent settlement.


If this is the guy who will be overseeing the work, I'd say you will have to do it his way. Unless you can convince him that your way is better.


----------

